# Tomahawk



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I grilled a Tomahawk rib eye and a couple fillet mignons. The rib eye was mine the fillets were for my wife. I could only eat about half of my rib eye. The rest will be steak and eggs for breakfast soon. I used my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso concoction on all.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Whoa! Damned nice.

Where'd ya get the tomahawk?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> Whoa! Damned nice.
> 
> Where'd ya get the tomahawk?


Thanks Y'all!

I get mine from Sam's Club Stores.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dam! is that steak really that big, are those just really small filets? Man that looks great!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I really enjoy reverse searing the tomahawks! Great Stuff!


----------

